# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка: поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено

## Витек_новый

Здравствуйте. Нужна помощь по 1С предприятие 7.70.027. Заходим в журналы - Главная касса - создаем новый документ - Приходный кассовый ордер - выбираем кассу и Корр. счет. 1С вываливает ошибку - ИначеЕслиКоррСчет.ВидСубк  нто(i)=ВидыСубконто.ВидыДен  ежныхСредств Тогда{Документ.ПриходныйОр  дер.Форма.Модуль(155)}:Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено(ВидыДенежныхСр  дств)

Данная ошибка появилась после обновления конфигурации, конфигурацию поставляет УФПС, обратились к ним с этим вопросом, они мягко говоря послали, типа не знаем, что такое. Может кто подскажет, как это обойти.

----------


## soom86

Какая конфигурация? 
Релиз какой был и на какой обновляли? 
Типовая или нет?
кто такой УФПС?

----------


## Витек_новый

Спасибо за участие. Уже разобрались, все работает

----------

